# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  My Innofil3D strength contest entry - www.bit.do/walnoot

## rossero

*Voting page*: http://blog.innofil3d.com/strength-c...acker-robbert/
*Free download*: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1526367

A single vote would mean a lot to me, thanks in advance!

Backstory:

I'm a design student from the Netherlands and I have been experimenting with 3D printing for quite some time now at my internship. Sadly I don't have the sufficient funds to buy or time to build my own 3D printer. As you can see, I did submit to a contest in which I can win my first small 3D printer! But unfortunately; I need votes... A lot of them.

The contest was about showing the strength of Innofil3D filament. At first I thought about just lifting something heavy with a loop or a chain, but being a designer I'd rather make something functional. Thus this elegant nutcracker. The first prototype consisted of multiple moving parts, the second prototype was printed in one go but still with joints which were kept in place with thin tendons. The third and final prototype fully relied on the flex as well as strength of the material (recycled PET) and can also be printed in one go.

These contests rely on social-media coverage and public voting instead of being solely jury based. In this case there is a jury that will determine the order of the top 5, but first you have to get into the top 5 through votes... I have about two weeks left to gather as much votes as possible. I am spamming my friends daily, but my digital reach just isn't that great compared to that of some other contestants.

And that's why I reach out to this community, to help an aspiring 3D junky! You can vote daily, but each single vote is highly appreciated!

My voting page: http://blog.innofil3d.com/strength-c...acker-robbert/ or short: bit.do/walnoot
All other contestants: http://blog.innofil3d.com/overview-s...ntest-entries/ 

And of  course a free download as a thank you: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1526367














*Voting page*: http://blog.innofil3d.com/strength-c...acker-robbert/
*Free download*: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1526367

----------


## Mjolinor

Clever idea.

A couple of points:
A voting page you could find the voting link on would be an improvement.
Do you really need a nutcracker for walnuts, I use a penknife.  :Smile:

----------


## Geoff

To be honest, I'm just amazed you still don't own your own printer after you have worked so much on this  :Confused:

----------


## curious aardvark

That's quite neat - but not an actually universal nutcracker, just a walnut opener. 

I don't actually like walnuts, but can easily crack them by hand :-)

I do like your design.
So have a vote :-)

----------


## rossero

Thanks for the vote and likes!  :Big Grin:  
And yes, it does have it's limitations towards other nuts, but I think that's for the best, since some nuts (macadamia for instance) are invincible  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And I am amazed as well that I don't own a 3D printer, but I could use one for free at my internship for the past monts. Thus never needing one. But I will graduate soon and from that moment on I am on my own!

For voting instructions, just scroll down on the page (http://blog.innofil3d.com/strength-c...acker-robbert/) and click on vote (see image below)

Thanks a lot for the support! (although I usually try to avoid support in 3D printing  :Cool:  )

----------


## Mjolinor

If you want to vote you have to pause ad block or you don't get the link.

----------


## rossero

Oh that's strange, depends on your browser and ad blocker I think. I use Chrome with AdBlock and no problems here

----------


## Mjolinor

> Oh that's strange, depends on your browser and ad blocker I think. I use Chrome with AdBlock and no problems here


Me too, Chrome and Adblock, no link till I pause it.

----------

